# S/S Exhaust cleaning



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just bought myself a used blitz nur spec to go on my scooby. Its a second hand system so needs a good clean up and polish.

Is there a particular kit to use with my da to polish metals? Or a kit for my hand drill?

Or just use 00 grade wirewool and autosol?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...ants/r222-metal-polishing-soap/prod_1474.html
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1918...3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=122

http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Has anyone got any opinions on these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1918...3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=122
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...ants/r222-metal-polishing-soap/prod_1474.html


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Mate trust me they work,I think serious performance do a cone aswell from memory.And the soap can also be picked up at wilkos,asda,jml and homebase.
http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/jml-doktor-power-surface-cleaner-483475


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

So are you saying use the powercone with the soap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought a used s/s exhaust around 5 years ago and used Autosol on a an old polishing pad on the DA and it came up a treat. Here's the manifold (polished) compared to the unpolished 4-2-1 pipe.










I used Autosol and fine grade wire wool on the tips, finished off with Autosol on a pad again.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I bought a used s/s exhaust around 5 years ago and used Autosol on a an old polishing pad on the DA and it came up a treat. Here's the manifold (polished) compared to the unpolished 4-2-1 pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. That's the kind of finish I'm hoping to achieve! What pad did you use on the da?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It was quite a hard pad, most likely a cutting pad. I can't remember now, but it was one that was almost ready for the bin. It will be black after you've removed the tarnishing.

Exhaust tips still look as good today five years on. All i do is spray them with Bilberry when doing the wheels which cleans off the carbon deposits and wash as normal. Occasionally they need a polish up with either Autosol or the Bitemax Twins using a microfibre cloth.

The manifold will darken again over time due to the heat.

5 years on...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

No i meant clean the exhaust with soap and you could even use scotch brite or just use the pad that comes with the soap depending on how bad the exhaust is,then use the metal polish of your choice to polish the exhaust and use the cone to polish the inside of the exhaust.:thumb:


----------



## bryan_stirling (Apr 4, 2016)

Cream cleaner 27p a bottle does the job

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leno (Jun 26, 2015)

I just used autosol on mine, followed by a coat of high temp wax to protect it as best I could


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok thanks all for your input and help. I will update with pics and method used once I have the exhaust as it has not arrived yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stadan (Apr 16, 2016)

*Exhaust tip fading help*

ignore/delete sorry


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Had a go at this briefly tonight. Cleaned with autosmart tardis by hand with a sponge applicator then polished on the da with an orange hex pad. Results are good but not quite as good as I was expecting. The tailpipe still has what looks to be a lot more tar.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

